# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ما هي عقيدة الشيخ نعمة الله التركي

## بلال عبد الوهاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشتهر الشيخ نعمة الله التركي بالدعوة إلى الله في كثير من بلاد العالم أرجو ممن كان لديه معرفة بعقيدته أن يطلعنا عليها، بارك الله في جميع أهل المجلس

----------


## بلال عبد الوهاب

هذه نبذة عن الشيخ منقولة من موقع الدكتور صالح السامرائي
من هو الشيخ نعمة الله ؟
شيخ تركي الأصل والنشأه ، قضى خمسة عشر عاماً مجاوراً في  المدينة المنورة ، وخمسة عشر سنة في مكة المكرمة إماماً لمسجد النور عند  جبل حراء ، وقبلها مؤذناً في مسجد السلطان أحمد في اسطنبول أكبر مسجد فيها  وإماماً في عدة مساجد.
تتلمذ على الكثير من العلماء المعاصرين للسلطان  عبد الحميد رحمه الله . زار أكثر من خمسين بلداً داعية إلى الله ، أخرج  المئات من رواد الخمارات في أوربا إلى المساجد وأدخل عشرين ألف مصحف في  الصين عام 1981 ، بموافقة الحكومة الصينية ، وزار سيبيريا وما حولها في  روسيا ثلاث مرات بثوبه الأبيض ودرجة الحرارة أربعين تحت الصفر.
لقد أقام  معي في اليابان أربعة عشر عاماً يدور البلد من شماله إلى جنوبه ، ينشيء  المساجد ويحولها إلى مدارس وأدخل المئات بل الآلاف من اليابانيين في  الإسلام بدعوة "لا إله إلا الله". يوزع كراسة التعريف بالإسلام يومياً  بالمئات ويحث المسلمين على عمل ذلك. ويستقبل الناس في مركزنا الإسلامي من  الصباح إلى المساء ، وفي الليل يسيح في مساجد طوكيو العديدة ويأخذ الناس  على حسابه بالتاكسيات لصلاة الفجر في مسجد طوكيو المركزي.
سكنه المساجد  والمصليات ، لا نعطيه راتب ولو قرشاً واحداً . لا يغتاب أحداً ولا ينم على  أحد ولا يعادي أحد. يجمع الأمة الإسلامية كلها ، يحبه الجميع ولو كان هؤلاء  لا يرتاحون لبعضهم البعض. ولا يدعو على أحد ودعوته (( اللهم أهد من هو عدو  للإسلام وأقلب عداوته إلى نصرة الإسـلام مثل سيدنا عمر وخالد وعكرمة )).
يصدق عليه قول المصريين (( رجل اشترى ربنا ))
وها  إني وقد صاحبته السنين العديدة وهضمت طريقته في الدعوة وتعرفت على شخصيته  عن قرب أكتب بعض الحلقات عنه آملاً أن تكون في سيرته قدوة للشباب المسلم في  كل مكان ، راجياً من الله العفو والأجر (( إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت  )) ، وأن يثيبني عما أكتبه عن هذا الرجل .. والله من وراء القصد.
أيسر وأسرع طريقة في الدعوة إلى الإسلام
يدعو الشيخ نعمة الله الآخرين إلى الإسلام كما ذكرنا سابقًا  بـعبارة ( قولوا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ) تذهب عنكم جميع مشاكلكم  ، على طريقة الرسول  حينما كان يدعوا قومه ( قولوا لا إله إلا الله  تفلحوا ) .
العرب كانوا يفهمونها بدون شك ، غير أن الشيخ نعمة الله يقول  : حتى لو لم يفهمها الإنسان المدعو ، فإن هذه الكلمة نور يسمعها فتنور  أذنه وتنزل إلى قلبه فتحل السكينة والاطمئنان وتنزل الرحمة فيشرح الله صدر  الرجل أو المرأة للإسلام .
وتوجد أمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ، ذكرنا بعضها في  قصة الداعية البريطانية  "روضة" والشباب الكوريين الأربعة وغيرها . ونحيل  القارئ الكريم إلى قناة الجزيرة في اليوتيوب   ( You Tube  ) قصة "عبد الله  الفرنسي" . سائح فرنسي ركب من جبل طارق إلى  المغرب وجاء إلى موظف الجمارك  المغربي الذي قال له : قل " لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " ، هنا هذا  الفرنسي حدث نفسه قائلاً : إذا لم أقلها ربما يؤخرني ساعتين ، فلأقلها  مجاملة ، فلما قلتها تنور قلبي وأسلمت في المغرب وذهبت إلى سوريا لثلاث  سنوات للتعلم والآن أنا في قرية في موريتانيا درست علوم الأولين والآخرين ،  وسأعود إلى فرنسا داعية إلى الله .
وإني الفقير إلى الله صالح  السامرائي ذهبت قبل ثلاث سنوات إلى باريس وسألت عن عبد الله الفرنسي ،  فقالوا عبد الله الفرنسي كثير ، قلت كذا وكذا وكذا ، فوجدته وتحدثت إليه  وتناقشنا في أمور كثيرة ، ومن مشاهدتي له في قناة الجزيرة ومن لقائي معه في  باريس بلباسه المغربي توسمت في شخصه سمات الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم .
بعدها بدأ نعمة الله يكتب كلمة التوحيد بتسع لغات على كرت card  ويوزعه على من يلقاهم مما يساعد المدعوين على فهم كلمة التوحيد . 
أما نحن في المركز الإسلامي فقد طورنا طريقة الشيخ نعمة الله . كيف ؟ 
في  اجتماع لأكثر من مائة أستاذ وأستاذة في طوكيو ، تصدر أخونا العزيز "علي  الزعبي" السوري الذي يجيد اللغة اليابانية وبجانبه الشيخ "نعمة الله" تصدرا  للحديث عن الإسلام . شرح علي الزعبي الإسلام باللغة اليابانية وأجاب على  كافة الأسئلة لمدة ساعتين.
مركزنا ومراكز الدنيا ودعاتها يتوقفون إلى  هنا وربما وعلى أكثر تقدير يوزعون نشرات وكتيبات عن الإسلام ، قد يسلم واحد  أو اثنين ، قد يلحق بهم واحد أو إثنين ويستزيد منهم على معلومات وربما  يسلمون في الحال أو فيما بعد . أو كما يعمل الداعية الهندي ذاكر حسين حينما  يتكلم أمام عشرات الألوف بل مئات الألوف وفي النهاية واحد ، اثنين ، ثلاثة  ، أربعة إلى ثمانية يسلمون ، أما في طريقتنا عند تطوير دعوة الشيخ نعمة  الله فنقوم بما يلي : 
في هذه الحالة التي ذكرناها أعلاه وبعد أن أنهى  الأستاذ علي الزعبي حديثه وتوضيحه وإجاباته عن الإسلام ، وجه الحديث إلى  المستمعين قائلاً : أي إنسان منكم يؤمن بقلبه بوحدانية الله وبنبوة محمد ،  ويقولها بلسانه فهو مسلم .
هنا أعلن الجميع أننا مستعدون للنطق  بالشهادتين ، وفي الحال توجه الشيخ نعمة الله إلى الحضور داعيًا إياهم أن  يرددوا معه بالتغني : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ، كذا مرة . 
تساءل  نعمة الله مع نفسه عن كيفية إعطاءهم أسماء إسلامية ؟ لو كان واحد ، اثنين ،  ثلاثة لأعطيت كل واحد اسمًا منفصلًا ، أحمد ، محمد ، فاطمة ، عائشة ...  إلخ ، أما هؤلاء فأكثر من مائة. فقلت لنفسي شغل مخك يا نعمة الله ، وهنا  قال للجميع : All men Mohammed ، All women Fatima  ، ( كل الرجال أسماؤهم  محمد ، كل النساء أسماؤهن فاطمة ) .
الجميع فهم الإسلام ، والجميع نطق بالشهادتين ، ألم يصبحوا مسلمين ؟ 
يأتي الكثير فيقولون:كيف تعلمون هؤلاء ، كيف توجهونهم ، كيف تلقنونهم العقيدة الصحيحة؟ 
بعد محاضرة في ضواحي طوكيو لمدة ساعتين يعلن أكثر من مائة  أستاذ وأستاذة يابانيين إسلامهم أمام الأستاذ علي الزعبي والشيخ نعمة الله  في فبراير 2003م . 
------
مارأيكم في طريقة دعوته لغير المسلمين؟

----------

